

Quixapp: Your Bookmarklets, On Steroids - joeminkie
http://quixapp.com/

======
cldwalker
Although I like the minimal setup i.e. just a bookmarklet, I don't see why I
would ever use this over ubiquity. Perhaps browser-independence? If that's
your thing, I'd recommend <http://queri.ac> which has plenty more features:

* users can subscribe to public commands

* commands have optional query history

* public user, command, query pages

* command tagging

* commands have a powerful set of options, just like in a commandline, which map to url parameters: <http://queri.ac/options_tutorial>

For more sites that have been doing web commands for years:
<http://delicious.com/tag/site:type=cmd>

------
gnosis
From a quick glance at the bookmarklet it seems that the way it works is it
forwards the queries you type to quixapp.com.

Can anyone who knows javascript confirm?

Beautified copy of the bookmarklet source here:

<http://paste.pocoo.org/show/169181/>

~~~
jamesjyu
Yep, it does.

~~~
gnosis
That's too bad. It means you're giving information about yourself to whoever's
running quixapp.com

------
Sidnicious
I'm blown away. I've been working on something virtually identical to this for
a few months, and Quix does pretty much everything I had wanted.

It's very nicely done, and I love the config file option.

------
juvenn
In chrome, <http://thegleebox.com> will make your life easier, with its
support for bookmarklets, it's a better choice than quixapp, I think.

------
joeminkie
It's like a command line for the browser. See some commands here:
<http://quixapp.com/help/>.

------
rabidsnail
Has anybody figured out how to set this as the default search engine in
Chrome? Crome doesn't seem to like javascript: links as search engines.

~~~
mbreese
Could you setup your own webpage somewhere that just calls the same javascript
function? Then have Chrome point to your site as the search provider.

~~~
rabidsnail
That would kill the ability to modify the current page. I tried doing it with
a tinyurl, too, but chrome doesn't let you redirect to javascript: urls (for
good reason).

